# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Chinese sword - questions

## levani k

Dear community, 

I'm new in to Chinese arms and armor (I do collect Caucasian arms); I know nothing in this field and need your kind assistance.

Yesterday I got a present:
A Chinese sword?!  :Confused: 

Please help me with identification: What type of sword is this? What period/how old? What about dragon engraving? What could be the price?

Thanks in advance

P.S.Wooden part I think is new

----------


## levani k

engraving is on both side

----------


## Klas Larsson

> Dear community, 
> 
> I'm new in to Chinese arms and armor (I do collect Caucasian arms); I know nothing in this field and need your kind assistance.
> 
> Yesterday I got a present:
> A Chinese sword?! 
> 
> Please help me with identification: What type of sword is this? What period/how old? What about dragon engraving? What could be the price?
> 
> ...


Hi Levani, Nice gift! You have a Chinese dao / saber of a type that is called niuwei dao, meaning oxtail dao, for the shape of the blade. And a good one with some quality, deep  fullers and good engraving, would point to that. I would say also the balanced shape of the dao, the form, speaks of a fine, well made piece. The handle looks a bit longer than common, seems like it allows for a full two hand grip when necessary, instead of the more common hand and a half. 

Why do think the handle is new, its looks well used but made from good quality wood so still in good condition? I have something similar looking on a dao and that is not new. Often lesser wood is used and then wrapped over simpler swords. The fittings with a basic design, but again, very nicely shaped and welded. You can see much cruder work on some Chines niuwei dao. 

The price is impossible to say I believe, it depends on finding the right buyer, to get the right price so to say. ( But I have an impression we shouldn't discuss prices on the forum?) Anyway I would say hang on to it, you got a fine dao. All in all nothing fancy, just good work.

Most likely its mid to late 19th century, but they where made into the 20th century, but not in the 18th century. They became more and more common from the mid 19th century.

----------


## levani k

Thank you Klas, 

Despite that I'm not in to chinese arms I liked this one very mach and not going to sell it.  The sword comfortably fits in to hand (and yes it's 2 handed), has exellent balance and blade.

What kind of scabbard do niuwei dao have?

I would be very thankful for posting fotos of other niuwei dao.

P.S. Sorry if my question about price was inappropriate, I just wanted to have some understanding of gift price.

----------


## Klas Larsson

Here are three examples that I have, where only the middle one can count as a niuweidao. It to has a nice quality to fittings and handle, but in much lesser condition over all.

----------


## Aidan O'Brien

Lucky man,

That's a nice present. A good solid niuwei dao. I'm envious. The engravings and extra length in the hilt are interesting additions.

As for what type of scabbard they have, modern ones have something along the lines of what you can find at Zheng Wu Knife and Sword Company's website.

But with antiques, you're just as likely to find that they may never have had one at all.

----------


## kevin.feng

> .... What kind of scabbard do niuwei dao have?
> 
> I would be very thankful for posting fotos of other niuwei dao.
> 
> P.S. Sorry if my question about price was inappropriate, I just wanted to have some understanding of gift price.


a few links.... it costs est. USD$1.5K in CN mkt

http://bbs.hl365.net/viewthread.php?...t=%C5%A3%CE%B2
http://bbs.hl365.net/viewthread.php?...t=%C5%A3%CE%B2
http://bbs.hl365.net/viewthread.php?...t=%C5%A3%CE%B2
http://bbs.hl365.net/viewthread.php?...t=%C5%A3%CE%B2
http://bbs.hl365.net/viewthread.php?...t=%C5%A3%CE%B2

----------


## Klas Larsson

Hi Kevin, Thank you for the information, that is interesting, I had no idea that a niuwei dao could cost that much in Beijing. They  all look fine to me, I love the nuiwei dao style, so thanks for those links, but its not the extra high quality, and not very old, so I would have expected a little less. Prices around 1500 $ you dont see much on e-bay for example, and I thought these where more expensive outside of China than in Beijing  :Smilie: 




> Originally Posted by levani k  
> .... What kind of scabbard do niuwei dao have?
> 
> I would be very thankful for posting fotos of other niuwei dao.
> 
> P.S. Sorry if my question about price was inappropriate, I just wanted to have some understanding of gift price.
> a few links.... it costs est. USD$1.5K in CN mkt
> 
> http://bbs.hl365.net/viewthread.php?...t=%C5%A3%CE%B2
> ...


 Talking prices I think is no problem as long as it not your own weapons, or an ongoing auction.

----------


## levani k

Thank you Kevin, 

Thank you for interesting links.
I'm getting to fall in love with nuiwei dao  :smooch:

----------


## josh stout

I just noticed something.  In pictures near the tip, I see what looks like horse tooth pattern welding on the back of the blade.  Could this be true?  I have never seen anything quite like it.
Josh

----------


## levani k

I'm considering to sell the sword

pls. see the Antique Classifieds

----------

